# Carbide ... again



## Steelart99 (Feb 16, 2013)

So, I'm looking for some carbide like the ewt carbides Ci5. About 3/8" diameter. Carbide Depot has some, but they only have a 7º rake angle. Any thoughts on suppliers, or for that matter how well do the CD ones work? 
Dan


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2013)

Imo there are no better carbide cutters than the ewt"s. You hit it right on the head with the rake angle. All of the other sources that I have seen are just variations of metal cutting tools. I think ewt has their cutters made to their specifications. Many others use carbides for metal tools as they can be found cheaper and they do work, but I still believe ewt's to be the best. Sometimes you do get what you pay for. I have looked at a lot of cutters and none have the rake of the ewt'S.


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 17, 2013)

The rake angle had been my concern. Like "everyone", my issue was the cost. Guess I might end up on ebay .... where I think I saw the best price on the ewt ones.


----------



## brown down (Apr 5, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> The rake angle had been my concern. Like "everyone", my issue was the cost. Guess I might end up on ebay .... where I think I saw the best price on the ewt ones.



they make ones for woodworkers with a different rake, but they are still pricey, what are you using them for?

here is the link for the woodworking ones i use on my turning tools and they last a long time
http://www.carbidedepot.com/wood-turning.aspx


----------



## TimR (Apr 5, 2013)

Jeff, good update on the Carbide Depot offerings. Possible word of caution...Unless something has changed with the RCGT inserts sold by them, I think they are more like the Hunter tools, with a cupped profile on top, which provides a big difference in top profile rake compared to the EWT style tools that are flat on top for better scraping. 
I'm assuming if you're using tools with RCGT inserts from CD, that you are using them canted at an angle in shear scraping mode to prevent severe catches.
I think the pic CD is showing is mis-leading, their old image made it clear to most that this was a Hunter style tool, not a EWT style tool. Carbide Depot Link with better image of cutter


----------



## Tim Carter (Apr 5, 2013)

You might want to check out www.bigguyproductions.com. He has a lot of carbide cutters for sale and markets them specifically to woodturners. The site doesn't indicate what the rake angle is but he lists a phone number so you can contact him and ask.


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Actually, this is the active Capt Eddie website: http://www.eddiecastelin.com/

I have purchased several carbides from him and they have the 7 deg angle. I tried a tool with both these carbides and the EWT carbides. The EWT worked somewhat better (about 25% better). That said, both worked.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> Actually, this is the active Capt Eddie website: http://www.eddiecastelin.com/
> 
> I have purchased several carbides from him and they have the 7 deg angle. I tried a tool with both these carbides and the EWT carbides. The EWT worked somewhat better (about 25% better). That said, both worked.



7 deg would still be considered a metal cutting insert. They will work and do work well, but I still prefer the ewt cutters, twice the cost but worth it imo.


----------



## brown down (Apr 5, 2013)

TimR said:


> Jeff, good update on the Carbide Depot offerings. Possible word of caution...Unless something has changed with the RCGT inserts sold by them, I think they are more like the Hunter tools, with a cupped profile on top, which provides a big difference in top profile rake compared to the EWT style tools that are flat on top for better scraping.
> I'm assuming if you're using tools with RCGT inserts from CD, that you are using them canted at an angle in shear scraping mode to prevent severe catches.
> I think the pic CD is showing is mis-leading, their old image made it clear to most that this was a Hunter style tool, not a EWT style tool. Carbide Depot Link with better image of cutter



the round cutter is my primary tool, actually pretty much my go to tool.. i have actually cut steel with these cutters so i am very impressed with the quality! they do chip with steel but aluminum cuts like a dream! i am on my last insert on the round ones which like i said is my go too turning tool and without a doubt will order from them again. 

for the tool i just took a mill bit that fit the diameter of the insert, i am drawing a blank right now as to what that is, but just milled in to where the insert stuck out a few hundreds of an inch and drilled my tap hole!! it works great and bar none works better than any of my bowl scrapers!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2013)

brown down said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff, good update on the Carbide Depot offerings. Possible word of caution...Unless something has changed with the RCGT inserts sold by them, I think they are more like the Hunter tools, with a cupped profile on top, which provides a big difference in top profile rake compared to the EWT style tools that are flat on top for better scraping.
> ...


I'm with you on the carbides being my go to tools also. I also like a ewt radiused square cutter for roughing, very fast, and catches are almost non existent. Just keep the overhang short as possible when roughing. The thing I like about this style of carbide is you don't have to concentrate on a cutting angle. Just advance the tool flat on the rest and cut, lets you concentrate on your form and work instead.


----------



## brown down (Apr 6, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > TimR said:
> ...


exactly! one thing i have learned in over ten years turning, with traditional tools it was always the angle and height of the tool as far as center. these types of cutters eliminate that aspect and never have to worry about sharpening them and going back and forth to the sharpening jig. just turn the insert and have a brand new edge that last a long long time! the finish is awesome and the accuracy of them is second to none! and now they offer all different shapes


----------

